# Wisconsin up coming 6 to 10in



## WesternproGMC (Nov 21, 2010)

...WINTER STORM WATCH IN EFFECT FROM SUNDAY MORNING THROUGH LATE SUNDAY NIGHT...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN GREEN BAY HAS ISSUED A WINTER STORM WATCH...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM SUNDAY MORNING THROUGH LATE SUNDAY NIGHT.

* TIMING: SNOW WILL ARRIVE IN CENTRAL AND NORTH CENTRAL WISCONSIN BY SUNDAY MORNING...AND REACH EAST CENTRAL AND NORTHEAST WISCONSIN BY MIDDAY.

* SNOW ACCUMULATION/PRECIP TYPE: SIX TO TEN INCHES OF SNOW ARE EXPECTED...WITH LOCALLY HIGHER AMOUNTS POSSIBLE.

* MAIN IMPACT: TRAVEL BY CAR OR TRUCK WILL BECOME VERY DIFFICULT BY SUNDAY AFTERNOON ACROSS THE REGION. THERE MAY BE CONSIDERABLE AIR TRAVEL DISRUPTION AS WELL.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

A WINTER STORM WATCH MEANS THERE IS A POTENTIAL FOR SIGNIFICANT SNOW ACCUMULATIONS THAT MAY IMPACT TRAVEL. CONTINUE TO MONITOR THE LATEST FORECASTS. 
__________________________________________________________________

Bring on the SNOW payup


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

Should be fun. The first storm of the year was a killer with the wind. I am hoping this one isnt quite as bad. At least it is on a weekend.


----------



## just plow it (Feb 28, 2008)

Bring it on. I love a good storm. It's about time NE WI sees a good push since Illinois hogged all the big ones this winter. HAHA. I just hope it's not as wet and hard as there talking. I don't like plow busters but i'll take it.


----------



## WesternproGMC (Nov 21, 2010)

Italiano67;1246507 said:


> Should be fun. The first storm of the year was a killer with the wind. I am hoping this one isnt quite as bad. At least it is on a weekend.


i second thatThumbs Up... the first storm i was on the north side of town and i couldn't even see the plow on the truck it was blowing that bad


----------



## WesternproGMC (Nov 21, 2010)

Just check the national weather service this is the updated info
------now where are up to 8 to 13in
------and 35 to 45 mph wind gust with near blizzard conditions

------------let it come, because when it snows it snows green payup payup ----------------

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN GREEN BAY HAS ISSUED A WINTER
STORM WARNING FOR SNOW AND BLOWING SNOW...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM 6 AM
SUNDAY TO NOON CST MONDAY. THE WINTER STORM WATCH IS NO LONGER IN
EFFECT.

* SNOW WILL ARRIVE IN EAST CENTRAL WISCONSIN SUNDAY MORNING. THE
SNOW WILL BECOME HEAVY AT TIMES SUNDAY AFTERNOON INTO SUNDAY
EVENING.

* SNOW ACCUMULATIONS OF *8 TO 13 INCHES* ARE EXPECTED.

* STRONG NORTHEAST *WINDS GUSTING TO 35 TO 45 MPH* WILL CAUSE
CONSIDERABLE BLOWING AND DRIFTING SNOW LATE SUNDAY AFTERNOON
INTO SUNDAY NIGHT...LEADING TO NEAR BLIZZARD CONDITIONS AT
TIMES.

* TRAVEL WILL BECOME EXTREMELY HAZARDOUS ACROSS THE REGION ON
SUNDAY. THERE MAY BE CONSIDERABLE AIR TRAVEL DISRUPTION AS WELL.


----------



## wastedwages (Feb 9, 2011)

I only plow my own place. But my son plows commercially he is sitting here with drool running down his face. And dollar signs in his eyes. He is an absolute snow nut, plowing, snowmobiling he lives for those two. Me I can take it or leave it, as I get older more toward the leave it end.
Good luck to you guys and have a safe plowing event.


----------



## Bamboopro (Feb 14, 2011)

In Milwaukee and the snow is just starting. Should be a good time.


----------



## WesternproGMC (Nov 21, 2010)

it started here 30min ago and there is already a 1/4in of snow and everything


----------



## Bamboopro (Feb 14, 2011)

Man, nothing I love more than shovelling wet, heavy snow around with hail/rain coming down on my ass. Needless to say a good time was not had.


----------



## WesternproGMC (Nov 21, 2010)

we got about 13in hear what did other people get?


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

Officially we had 17.5" here at our airport I guess. I did end up with some 6' drifts in our lots. Wanted to get some pictures but that didn't work out during the storm or the mornings pushes. Oh well...I did get some pictures of our push backs with the 7430. I'll post them up soon.


----------



## WesternproGMC (Nov 21, 2010)

*timelapes of snow fall*

here is a timelapes of the snow fall






enjoy it


----------



## just plow it (Feb 28, 2008)

Wow, one more "Big one" coming Tuesday night/ Wed. 6"-10" of wet heavy snow is what I have been hearing. I just hope it's not like last weekend and fizzle out the day of.


----------



## KC9MDQ (Oct 31, 2009)

It's 6:30 am ,In Marshfield , extreme north end of Wood County , southern border of Marathon County , we have 2-3" right now , and it's still coming down. NWS figures it'll peak around 11:00 am , and I'm stuck I n my day job driving a wheelchair bus around the city ! GRRRRR ! In hindsight , the condition of my plow is scary . ( See my "New A-Frame Needed" thread in the Western discussion and you'll see what I mean ! :O


----------

